# Just got my 5D Mark II - Amazing!



## Ulriksen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys!

Today, I finally got my Canon EOS 5D Mark II, and there is only one word that describes this camera; "Amazing!"

I went to the nearby museum, and on my way over there I shot some trees while I was walking, so here is one of my first shots with the camera:




My first impression of the camera was that the pictures were so sharp and crisp!

What are your thoughts on the camera?


----------



## irishguy0224 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ugh, jealous! I am getting ready to finally join the FF army here wednesday by picking up a 5d Mk1... I cant even wait for that! Congrats and nice pic!


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you use 50 f1.4?  That bokeh is to die for and colors are amazing!  Congrats


----------



## Ulriksen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks! I am never going back to crop sensors after this, it's been a great first day! 

Yes, it is the 50mm f/1.4 @ f/2.8, my favorite lens, and even better on fullframe as it doesn't crop it to 80mm...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

